# Wager Trailer Sales?



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello,

Looking around for either a used or new 25RSS or maybe a 25RS. Probably opt for the 25RSS and consider adding a 3rd bunk somehow. Onto the point...

Local dealer Curtis Trailers here in Portland Oregon does not appear to be all that reasoble in price and not willing to bung either... price for the 25RSS was quoted approx. 5K more than LakeshoreRV and the quote from Lakeshore included approx. 2500 miles of shipping. Plus they seem to be a tad shady from what I hear... hear say?

So... looking at possibly Wager Trailer in Salem, OR. Anyone here have any experience dealing with these folks... they list a price approx. 3K over the Lakeshore price but if they are willing to go down to match LakeshoreRV with S/H I will bite. So anyone with any experiences here (OR even other dealers in the pacific northwest), please reply.

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I believe the PNW Outback rally is being held this weekend. Wait until some of the devoted folks return and I'm sure they will have some thoughts on dealers in Oregon. The 25RSS is a nice model.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Both my cousin, who lives in Battleground and I purchased from Tacoma RV. He didn't have luck with the Prtland dealer and decided it was worth the drive North.

John


----------



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

I purchased my 28RSDS from Curtis about 1 month ago and they were great to deal with, customer service was first rate AND they were willing to deal. Came close to the Lakeshore price and I have a local dealer.

Surpise your hearing Curtis Trailers is shady, they have been in business in Portland since 1948. I would definately purchase from them again. They were never high pressure in sales, took the time to answer all my questions, went through a detailed PDI and even gave money back when the delivery didn't happen because of issues with the slide.

I have not done business with Wagner in Salem, so no comment there.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I shopped a LONG time, and either spoke with or emailed almost every Outback dealer west of the Rockies. 
Wayne at Wagers in Salem was great, but couldn't come close enough to Lakeshores' price to satisfy me. When I told Wayne about the great price that I had received from Marci at Lakeshore, Wayne said that I should take it, and that it was a good price. I was truly impressed with Wayne at Wagers though, when he said that if I did end up buying an Outback from another dealer, they (Wagers) would be happy to help with any warranty or service work that might be needed. 
Curtis on the other hand, implied that their sales customers receive immediate attention, while RVs purchased from other dealers go to the end of the line for warranty work. Once I had a written proposal for a new TT from Lakeshore, I contacted Curtis again, to give them one last shot to try to at least come close to Lakeshores' price. They couldn't. Instead I got a desperate attempt from a salesman trying to steal me away from Lakeshore, by telling me that an Outback from Lakeshore RV would not be equally equipped as an Outback purchased locally. And that if it was equally equipped, Lakeshore would go out of business because there was no way that they could sell for that little, and keep their doors open. Well either the salesman was uneducated, or assumed that I was, because as any one of the Outback owners on this website can tell you, all Outbacks leave the factory floor one way ..... fully equipped, with all options included!

I drove from Newberg Oregon, to Muskegon Michigan and back 3 weeks ago to buy my new Outback from Marci at Lakeshore RV. They have a little mini 4 space RV park on site, so I was able to "walk through" and PDI my TT in person, then live in it 2 nights on site (for free) with water and electricity hookups. They repaired all of my discrepancies immediately, then I hit the road for home. It was an awesome experience. I saved about $5000. I figure it cost me about $1000 for travel expenses travelling alone, but I actually earned $2000 by hauling things for other people along my way (that's a whole other story ...... (uship.com))
Don't get me wrong, travelling over 5000 miles in 10 days isn't for everyone, I had planned and prepared for a long time. But it sure was nice to see the old mail box at the end of the driveway when I got home.

Good Luck, and Happy Hunting,

Mark action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great story Mike. There are more people than the dealers think willing to go the extra mile (or a couple thousand) to save a lot of money.

Good Luck and enjoy

John


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Mark,

Your story is about the local supplier Curtis is exactly the same as mine. I tried getting them down in price.. they are very aware of Lakeshore pricing but no go. I like the fact that Wagers does not appear to have an issue with the warranty work like Curtis. Great news!!! Not only was I told that the Curtis customers were treated with priority (which I agree with anyhow), they told me I would most likely be charged above the warranty repair fees. In other words, if the factory says a job takes 2 hours to repair and it takes Curtis 6 hours to do the work they charge you for the additional 4 hours.

Apparently the concept of a warranty is a little different for the various dealers









Michael



s said:


> I shopped a LONG time, and either spoke with or emailed almost every Outback dealer west of the Rockies.
> Wayne at Wagers in Salem was great, but couldn't come close enough to Lakeshores' price to satisfy me. When I told Wayne about the great price that I had received from Marci at Lakeshore, Wayne said that I should take it, and that it was a good price. I was truly impressed with Wayne at Wagers though, when he said that if I did end up buying an Outback from another dealer, they (Wagers) would be happy to help with any warranty or service work that might be needed.
> Curtis on the other hand, implied that their sales customers receive immediate attention, while RVs purchased from other dealers go to the end of the line for warranty work. Once I had a written proposal for a new TT from Lakeshore, I contacted Curtis again, to give them one last shot to try to at least come close to Lakeshores' price. They couldn't. Instead I got a desperate attempt from a salesman trying to steal me away from Lakeshore, by telling me that an Outback from Lakeshore RV would not be equally equipped as an Outback purchased locally. And that if it was equally equipped, Lakeshore would go out of business because there was no way that they could sell for that little, and keep their doors open. Well either the salesman was uneducated, or assumed that I was, because as any one of the Outback owners on this website can tell you, all Outbacks leave the factory floor one way ..... fully equipped, with all options included!
> 
> ...


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I spoke to 3 different salemen at Curtis on 3 different occasions. The first guy was fairly reasonable.... the second two guys were shisters. After you start doing research on a purchase of any sort you get fairly knowledgable about the product... so you catch lies from some of these guys. Every second sentence from the second two guys was a blatent lie.

That was my experience. Maybe you got the first guy I spoke with at Curtis. Either way, I just didn't get the feeling my support after the sale would be that great. Might be wrong on this thought as well.

Michael

Go Oilers!!!



Wingsfan said:


> I purchased my 28RSDS from Curtis about 1 month ago and they were great to deal with, customer service was first rate AND they were willing to deal. Came close to the Lakeshore price and I have a local dealer.
> 
> Surpise your hearing Curtis Trailers is shady, they have been in business in Portland since 1948. I would definately purchase from them again. They were never high pressure in sales, took the time to answer all my questions, went through a detailed PDI and even gave money back when the delivery didn't happen because of issues with the slide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hellp h2P...

As mentioned, the PNW Rally was this weekend, so everyone is making their way back. I got home about 4hrs ago.

I had ZERO luck at Curtis....won't go there for anything ever again.

Was getting really really close to going to Tacoma RV, as they has some really good deals on the 28RSS Outbacks (28RSDS was not out then).

I ended up buying our Outback from Y-Guy (on this forum) and have LOVED it ever since.

Not sure if I'd make the haul to Lakeshore, but then again, $5000 is a LOT of money to save.

Hope you get an Outback soon, so you can join us for the PNW Fall Rally...


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We have bought 2 trailers from Tacoma RV and have had great experiences both times.

The sales people were very laid back and not phony at all. I never felt I was being played or lied to.

I would recommend to anybody!


----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

We picked up our 27 RSDS from Wagers this past Saturday. I had previously been dealing with Curtis because I didn't know about Wagers and Curtis told me they wouldn't deal with any warranty work on Lakeshore bought OB's. The guy was nice enough but then I went to Wagers and told them the price that Curtis was giving me and Wagers bettered it by $1,000 + DMV, Reese W/D Hitch Dual Cam Sway Control & Prodigy.

They are a family owned business, small and friendly and got someone in to do overtime on Saturday to do the nearly 3 hour walk around. Really nice guys. I dealt with Andy Wagers and would do business with him again. It was a no-brainer for DW & I to go to Salem versus all the way to Portland, it was just easier for us and a quicker journey home.

I feel we built up a good relationship with Wagers and if there are any problems they will go out of their way to help. They don't normally stock and install the Reese but ordered it in for us. Top Notch and the service guys are really friendly.

You can't beat family owned and operated and keeping the stock to just a select few RV's and having vast knowledge of those few, instead of having hundreds of RV's in stock and only knowing a little about each.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

h2p,

We purchased our trailer from Curtis, and while I agree they were very unwilling to negotiate price (had I only known of Lakeshore at the time!), and their service department quality is less than sterling, I would not classify them as shady by any stretch of the immagination.

We found them to be very honest, straight forward and low-keyed to work with. The buying experience could not have been better in those regards.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We bought from Wager's and it was a good experience. Not sure we got the best price, but I'm not the world's best negotiator.

I also think their service dept. is honest and very competent. I'd deal with them again.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Doug,

I agree "shady" is probably too strong of a word... but maybe "shifty' ???

Just kidding. I just didn't get that good gut feeling that I would like to have from any dealer.



PDX_Doug said:


> h2p,
> 
> We purchased our trailer from Curtis, and while I agree they were very unwilling to negotiate price (had I only known of Lakeshore at the time!), and their service department quality is less than sterling, I would not classify them as shady by any stretch of the immagination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2p said:


> I just didn't get that good gut feeling that I would like to have from any dealer.
> [snapback]106665[/snapback]​


Call Tacoma RV this weekend...you'll get a better feeling.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> h2p,
> 
> We purchased our trailer from Curtis, and while I agree they were very unwilling to negotiate price (had I only known of Lakeshore at the time!), and their service department quality is less than sterling, I would not classify them as shady by any stretch of the immagination.
> 
> ...


A little late to the party but hopefully help others...

I was searching for a reliable service center when I came across this thread. I had the worst experience with Tacoma RV's parts department in 22 years of RVing. Had to wrtie the credit card company to stop payment. Add "parts department" to H2P's suggestion regarding Sales and Service.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We purchased at Tacoma RV as well. The buying experience was good except I don't think they properly adjusted the Equalizer Hitch we bought with the trailer. Since then I have had the trailer in three times for warranty service. I haven't been overly impressed with their service department.


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

We Bought our Outback from Wagers in 2007 and have been real impressed with them. They took care of any warranty work and even introduced us to the service department. They were very Knowledgeable during the POI


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We also bought our 21RS from Wagers back in Feb 2008. Good people to deal with. Never had to have and warranty work done, but I suspect they would have been good. I have heard unfortunately, they are not selling Outbacks anymore, BUT will maintain them gladly.


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

I have bought two fifth wheels from Curtis trailers and have had really good deals through them. I have also had warranty work done through them with no problem at all. I think they are an outstanding company that backs what they sell. Wagers tried to sell us a travel trailer that had dry rot in the back wall, and the salesman said "that happens sometimes, I guess we didn't catch that".


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Having purchased two trailers from Lakeshore rv, our last one a new Outback last winter we have always been very happy. So, for what its worth give them a try, this is not here say.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

We bought our 250RS at Wagers and it was a good experience. We ordered it and they were very good with the price. I will say their service is great to work with. They've done several things for us that I'm sure other places would have charged for and just said, "Come back and see us again" and let us go with no charge. I'd buy from them again.
I thought they were no longer going to carry the Outback line though? They went to the Salem brand instead. They did say they would still service Outback though.


----------

